# Havre De Grace This Saturday



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending once again at Havre De Grace, we will have a huge assortment of Frogs available all bred in our home. Below is a list of what you may expect to see. Some Varieties will be in limited numbers and some may be offered as possible pairs. We hope to see you there. 

Vanzolinii
Benedicta
Chazuta
Southern Variabilis
Highland Variabilis
Green Lamasi
Standard Imitator
Varadero

Matecho
Regina
patricia
Bakhuis
Oyapock
Brazilian Yellow Head
Citronella

We also have an abundance of Tadpoles that we would be willing to bring if pre paid for, please note that we cannot gaurantee tadpoles as the care given once they leave our hands is outside of our control.

Orange Terribilis 15.00ea 10/100.00
Patricia 15.00ea 10/100.00
Oyapock 15.00ea 10/100.00
Bakhuis 15.00ea 10/100.00

Chazuta 20.00ea 
Vanzolinii 25.00ea 
Standard Imi 25.00ea
Highland Vari 25.00ea
Southern Vari 25.00ea


----------

